# Ecco tutta la verità sulla femmina ahahah



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

*Ecco tutta la verità sulla femmina ahahah*

*"La femmina è un essere inferiore, che non fu creato da Dio a Sua immagine. Secondo l’ordine naturale, le femmine devono servire gli uomini. Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento. Il valore principale della femmina è costituito dalla sua capacità e dalla sua utilità nelle faccende domestiche."*


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

se la suona , se la canta, se la ride tutta da solo.
Gente allegra il ciel l'aiuta


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

lo so è una brutta verità..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

vai e sii felice


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> lo so è una brutta verità..


ora che l'hai svelata tutto sarà diverso


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

...............un pò di ironia nn fa male..


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Oggi hanno aperto aperto le gabbie evidentemente


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ...............un pò di ironia nn fa male..


ma certamente!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una bella risata ci seppellirà


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

manca verena67.............il suo intervento voglio


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi hanno aperto aperto le gabbie evidentemente


No. Deve essere un portavoce del Premier.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Deve essere un portavoce del Premier.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Deve essere un portavoce del Premier.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2009)

comunque, dite quello che volete, ma ora che so la verità e che è stata resa pubblica, mi sento più serena


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque, dite quello che volete, ma ora che so la verità e che è stata resa pubblica, mi sento più serena


lo so.. qualcuno doveva pur dirlo e io ho accettato l'ingrato compito..ambasciator non porta pena


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque, dite quello che volete, ma ora che so la verità e che è stata resa pubblica, mi sento più serena


E' una gran liberazione in effetti comportarsi da vacche prive di cervello....non vedevo l'ora!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

*Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento

*ma in comune con chi?


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> lo so.. qualcuno doveva pur dirlo e io ho accettato l'ingrato compito..ambasciator non porta pena


E ora che hai fatto la tua buona azione quotidiana, puoi andare in pace


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' una gran liberazione in effetti comportarsi da vacche prive di cervello....non vedevo l'ora!!!


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E ora che hai fatto la tua buona azione quotidiana, puoi andare in pace


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento*
> 
> ma in comune con chi?


come sei obsoleta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si chiama cock sharing, è la nuova moda nata in california....


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento*
> 
> ma in comune con chi?


 La comunità degli uomini, credo. Spero non abbia incluso gli alieni e gli animali.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La comunità degli uomini, credo. Spero non abbia incluso gli alieni e gli animali.


lo spero anch'io...


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come sei obsoleta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Noi il sole lo si prende in Italia. La california ci viene scomoda.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Noi il sole lo si prende in Italia. La california ci viene scomoda.


 














ma non è il sole ad essere preso..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















basta, basta, ok, basta.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> *"La femmina è un essere inferiore, che non fu creato da Dio a Sua immagine. Secondo l’ordine naturale, le femmine devono servire gli uomini. Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento. Il valore principale della femmina è costituito dalla sua capacità e dalla sua utilità nelle faccende domestiche."*


 
_"Nel bambino, secondo Adolf Adler (1870-1937) si sviluppa naturalmente un senso di inferiorità da cui hanno origine i suoi sforzi per porsi un fine che gli garantisca la sicurezza e l’adattamento e lo diriga verso l’autoaffermazione. Gli ostacoli e le incomprensioni che incontra nel suo “sforzo di valere” lo portano a trovare compensazione al senso d’inferiorità le quali possono assumere anche la forma di “supercompensazioni” a carattere patologico. Adler sottolinea in questo processo l’importanza dell’educazione e dell’ambiente sociale in cui cresce il bambino."_


e c'aveva ragione!


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non è il sole ad essere preso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhh qua mi sa che le donne presenti sul forum prendano poco "sole"


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

*Sai che novità*



charlie82 ha detto:


> ehhhh qua mi sa che le donne presenti sul forum prendano poco "sole"


malscopate , zitelle acide etc etc . Non sei attento eh


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> malscopate , zitelle acide etc etc . Non sei attento eh


ora pure pallidine.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbè che la pattina slavata ce l'avevamo


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Non ce la posso fare


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

avete visto femmine??? vi state divertendo.. ora siete voi che ve la cantate e suonate..


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> *"La femmina è un essere inferiore, che non fu creato da Dio a Sua immagine. Secondo l’ordine naturale, le femmine devono servire gli uomini. Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento. Il valore principale della femmina è costituito dalla sua capacità e dalla sua utilità nelle faccende domestiche."*


La mia utilità nelle faccende domestiche ve la risparmio...
Chi ha scritto sta roba non mi conosceva...


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora pure pallidine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manca pelose e siamo a posto . 

Comunque levo le tende , questo forum è troppo ripetitivo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La mia utilità nelle faccende domestiche ve la risparmio...
> Chi ha scritto sta roba non mi conosceva...


smettila. Se l'ha scritto un uomo è vero.


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> avete visto femmine??? vi state divertendo.. ora siete voi che ve la cantate e suonate..


io te l'ho detto da subito : meno male che ci sei tu


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> manca pelose e siamo a posto .
> 
> Comunque levo le tende , questo forum è troppo ripetitivo


vai a fare le faccende e a dedicarti al comune godimento?
ciao ,inferiore!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai a fare le faccende e a *dedicarti al comune godimento?*
> ciao ,inferiore!!


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai a fare le faccende e a dedicarti al comune godimento?
> ciao ,inferiore!!


Vado a ramazzare , sì . Poi szoccolerò un pò , così renderò felice i miei superiori  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io te l'ho detto da subito : meno male che ci sei tu


non inginocchiarti non c'è bisogno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   chiamami semplicemente Sua Eccellenza


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Vado a ramazzare , sì . Poi szoccolerò un pò , così renderò felice i miei superiori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


femmena..tu si na vera femmena.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> *"La femmina è un essere inferiore, che non fu creato da Dio a Sua immagine. Secondo l’ordine naturale, le femmine devono servire gli uomini. Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento. Il valore principale della femmina è costituito dalla sua capacità e dalla sua utilità nelle faccende domestiche."*


oddio.....è tornato Insonne


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> non inginocchiarti non c'è bisogno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sarà troppo confidenziale ?


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> femmena..tu si na vera femmena.


è stata dura all'inizio ma adesso sto imparando anche io a far la femmena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è stata dura all'inizio ma adesso sto imparando anche io a far la femmena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al terzo giorno hai ricominciato ad aprire  l'occhio??


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non sarà troppo confidenziale ?


no cara...anche perchè se poi ti inginocchi mi istighi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a buon intenditor poche parole


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La mia utilità nelle faccende domestiche ve la risparmio...
> Chi ha scritto sta roba non mi conosceva...


Soprattutto non conosce bene le donne


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

asticaxxi che bastonate vi tira l'amico charlie!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oddio.....è tornato Insonne



Guarda oggi mi pare ne sia rientrato piu' di uno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> no cara...anche perchè se poi ti inginocchi mi istighi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> no cara...anche perchè se poi ti inginocchi mi istighi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però pensavo ...certo che pure voi uomini siete monotoni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quasi quasi farei una rivoluzione


----------



## Old Angel (15 Maggio 2009)

Charlie è un nome come Andrea bisex....con quell'avatar viene anche da chiedersi da che parte sta


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Charlie è un nome come Andrea bisex....con quell'avatar *viene anche da chiedersi da che parte sta*


qualunque sia è quella sbagliata


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Charlie è un nome come Andrea bisex....con quell'avatar viene anche da chiedersi da che parte sta


 charlie era il nome del mio cane.. tutto qua..


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Ma non credo che la preferenza sessuale dell'utente possa essere rilevante, viste le cazzate che scrive.


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Charlie è un nome come Andrea bisex....con quell'avatar viene anche da chiedersi da che parte sta


a me fa venire in mente questa : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0JlEbgJf8o


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

per la cronaca sono più etero di tutti voi messi insieme..


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> per la cronaca sono più etero di tutti voi messi insieme..


Ti giuro, non avrei dubitato.


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

se insinuate cose sbagliate..rispondo a tono..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> però pensavo ...certo che pure *voi uomini* siete monotoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè parli al plurale?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> per la cronaca sono più etero di tutti voi messi insieme..


 
ah ha! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















non ho capito....


----------



## Old Angel (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non credo che la preferenza sessuale dell'utente possa essere rilevante, viste le cazzate che scrive.



Era solo per sapere se era una lesbica frustrata


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Effettivamente Charlie e' il classico nome da cane, anche io avevo un cane che si chiamava Charlie


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> per la cronaca sono più etero di tutti voi messi insieme..


 non sapevo che ci fosse una "gradazione" nell'eterosessualità


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè parli al plurale?


ce ne sono un bel paio monotoni , mica uno solo , non trovi ?


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sapevo che ci fosse una "gradazione" nell'eterosessualità


ma lui è qui per illuminarci


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Era solo per sapere se era una lesbica frustrata


Alla fine i gay rimorchiano piu' degli etero sai... almeno quelli che conosco io stanno decisamente meglio di me


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sapevo che ci fosse una "gradazione" nell'eterosessualità


Se ci pensi si... ci sono gli etero che mai e poi mai avrebbero un rapporto omo... altri che lo considerebbero... altri che non hanno ancora deciso... suvvia ci sono diverse gradazioni


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma lui è qui per illuminarci


preferisco bearmi nella mia ignoranza


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ce ne sono un bel paio monotoni , mica uno solo , non trovi ?


si vabbè ( non ho capito...:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma se dici VOI UOMINI includi anche me e se includi anche me mi scappa la lacrima....


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> *"La femmina è un essere inferiore, che non fu creato da Dio a Sua immagine. Secondo l’ordine naturale, le femmine devono servire gli uomini. Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento. Il valore principale della femmina è costituito dalla sua capacità e dalla sua utilità nelle faccende domestiche."*



*Genesi 1:27*

Dio creò l'uomo a sua immagine;
a immagine di Dio lo creò;
maschio e femmina li creò.


----------



## Old Angel (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alla fine i gay rimorchiano piu' degli etero sai... almeno quelli che conosco io stanno decisamente meglio di me


Si si lo so, quando rinasco ci farò pure un pensierino sopra


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ci pensi si... ci sono gli etero che mai e poi mai avrebbero un rapporto omo... altri che lo considerebbero... altri che non hanno ancora deciso... suvvia ci sono diverse gradazioni


Ieri sera tornando a casa sentivo su R101 marco balestri, che fa una trasmissione radiofonica gradevole , titolo " molto personale". Si parlava di sessualità e ha chiamato  in radio uno, 42anni , sposato da 6 con figlio ,che raccontava che ha avuto un'esperienza da poco con un trans.
Ne parlava come di un'esperienza meravigliosa che intendeva ripetere.
ha perso  mezz'ora buona a precisare che lui non era bisex nè gay, che a sua moglie (in quanto donna) dava amore e al trans sesso.
Giuro che mi sono cadute le palle.
Alla domanda del conduttore   se sua moglie l'avesse scoperto visto che se c'era intimità fra loro avrebbe potuto parlarne lui ha risposto: ma sei matto? verrebbe fuori un casino pazzesco, e poi lei non potrebbe capire...
Madonna santa...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ieri sera tornando a casa sentivo su R101 marco balestri, che fa una trasmissione radiofonica gradevole , titolo " molto personale". Si parlava di sessualità e ha chiamato  in radio uno, 42anni , sposato da 6 con figlio ,che raccontava che ha avuto un'esperienza da poco con un trans.
> Ne parlava come di un'esperienza meravigliosa che intendeva ripetere.
> ha perso  mezz'ora buona a precisare che lui non era bisex nè gay, che a sua moglie (in quanto donna) dava amore e al trans sesso.
> Giuro che mi sono cadute le palle.
> ...


Ma in primis questo e' tradimento... onestamente fa poca differenza se con un uomo, una donna, un trans o una pecora... mi girerebbero comunque.
Avrebbe detto la stessa cosa un uomo che va a puttane... solo sesso la moglie non capirebbe.

Quello che intendo e' che per me la sessualita' non e' cosi' nettamente definita come si crede.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma in primis questo e' tradimento... onestamente fa poca differenza se con un uomo, una donna, un trans o una pecora... mi girerebbero comunque.
> Avrebbe detto la stessa cosa un uomo che va a puttane... solo sesso la moglie non capirebbe.
> 
> Quello che intendo e' che per me la sessualita' non e' cosi' nettamente definita come si crede.


questo intendevo...la sessualità non è affatto definita.
al di là del discorso del tradimento


----------



## lale75 (15 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Genesi 1:27*
> 
> Dio creò l'uomo a sua immagine;
> a immagine di Dio lo creò;
> maschio e femmina li creò.


 
Che ci vuoi fare, Giobbe, lui ha una versione diversa!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Ma io il librone santo non lo prenderei da esempio... mi scusassero ma lo trovo parecchio maschilista: a Mose' parla direttamente il principale a Maria le manda il segretario


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

E si, Giobbe ha una versione diversa dal nuovo profeta del 2000 Charlie...ma adesso mi chiedo, un uomo che si opera e diventa donna allora deve cambiare anche doveri? Uhmmmmm


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oddio.....è tornato Insonne


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Maggio 2009)

mah!


----------



## lale75 (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E si, Giobbe ha una versione diversa dal nuovo profeta del 2000 Charlie...ma adesso mi chiedo, un uomo che si opera e diventa donna allora deve cambiare anche doveri? Uhmmmmm


 

Certo! Se vuoi essere donna devi essere donna fino in fondo!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me fa venire in mente questa : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0JlEbgJf8o


.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Genesi 1:27*
> 
> Dio creò l'uomo a sua immagine;
> a immagine di Dio lo creò;
> maschio e femmina li creò.


_aaamennnn!_


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oddio.....è tornato Insonne


Dici?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Io...*

Io a quasi 30 non pensavo queste cazzate....!!Io sarei per la parità nel rispetto delle differenza!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma in primis questo e' tradimento... onestamente fa poca differenza se con un uomo, una donna, un trans o una pecora... mi girerebbero comunque.
> Avrebbe detto la stessa cosa un uomo che va a puttane... solo sesso la moglie non capirebbe.
> 
> Quello che intendo e' che per me la sessualita' non e' cosi' nettamente definita come si crede.



Ciao. Credo che  quella da te citata sia molto più dolorosa e triste come realtà rispetto a quella del semplice traditore. Nel senso che lui probabilmente ha pulsioni omo ma ha paura di confessarle per primo a se stesso. L'omosessualità maschile  velata è diffusissima: molti la nascondono con matrimoni di facciata (ed anche con una normale vita sessuale di coppia) e l'esperienza col trans (che include in se la femminilità nell'immagine e la mascolinità nel sesso) rendono gestibile la verità che  si vuol tenere celati anche a se stessi: pulsione sessuale per il nostro stesso sesso. Quindi quest'uomo ma fa compassione nell'accezione non negativa el termine, non rabbia.


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Credo che quella da te citata sia molto più dolorosa e triste come realtà rispetto a quella del semplice traditore. Nel senso che lui probabilmente ha pulsioni omo ma ha paura di confessarle per primo a se stesso. L'omosessualità maschile velata è diffusissima: molti la nascondono con matrimoni di facciata (ed anche con una normale vita sessuale di coppia) e l'esperienza col trans (che include in se la femminilità nell'immagine e la mascolinità nel sesso) rendono gestibile la verità che si vuol tenere celati anche a se stessi: pulsione sessuale per il nostro stesso sesso. Quindi quest'uomo ma fa compassione nell'accezione non negativa el termine, non rabbia.


miiiiiiiiiiii discorso..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




qua gay ci cova..


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiii discorso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che ci sarà da scompisciarsi....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Ma anche se fosse?
Charlie mi sembri un filino omofobico


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse?
> Charlie mi sembri un filino omofobico


non usare paroloni che poi non capisce....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiii discorso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vergognati


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vergognati


ma non prenderla così sul serio emma....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma non prenderla così sul serio emma....


penso di essere una persona buona ale e pure abbastanza tollerante ma l'omofobia o l'idea soltanto di denigrare un omosessuale mi fa ribrezzo.


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> penso di essere una persona buona ale e pure abbastanza tollerante ma l'omofobia o l'idea soltanto di denigrare un omosessuale mi fa ribrezzo.


 hai perfettamente ragione...ma come prendere sul serio una tale stronzata?


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

ragazzi ma calmatevi.. addirittura dovrei vergognarmi..non esageriamo.......un pò di ironia.. sorridi emmanuelle..troppo suscettibili..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione...ma come prendere sul serio una tale stronzata?


 per dare a st'inqualificabile 5 minuti di notorietà.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ragazzi ma calmatevi.. addirittura dovrei vergognarmi..non esageriamo.......un pò di ironia.. sorridi emmanuelle..troppo suscettibili..


 se c'è una cosa che mi caratterizza è il sorriso: il cattivo gusto distingue te, credo.


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ragazzi ma calmatevi.. addirittura dovrei vergognarmi..non esageriamo.......un pò di ironia.. sorridi emmanuelle..troppo suscettibili..


 ma infatti....sarai sicuramente un ritardato....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ragazzi ma calmatevi.. addirittura dovrei vergognarmi..non esageriamo.......un pò di ironia.. sorridi emmanuelle..troppo suscettibili..


Ma no figurati... pero' un filino omofobico lo sei.


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per dare a st'inqualificabile 5 minuti di notorietà.....


 i minuti canonici sono 15.....


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

io invece dico che ormai è diventato di moda essere di "mentalità aperta" su certi argomenti.. onestamente mi reputo omofobico e me ne vanto...questo nn significa che vado in giro a picchiarli..nn si sa mai fraintendiate...ma ormai è moda..come nn essere razzisti..in fondo in fondo tutti lo siamo!


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> io invece dico che ormai è diventato di moda essere di "mentalità aperta" su certi argomenti.. onestamente mi reputo omofobico e me ne vanto...questo nn significa che vado in giro a picchiarli..nn si sa mai fraintendiate...ma ormai è moda..come nn essere razzisti..in fondo in fondo tutti lo siamo!
























provato a zelig off?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> io invece dico che ormai è diventato di moda essere di "mentalità aperta" su certi argomenti.. onestamente mi reputo omofobico e me ne vanto...questo nn significa che vado in giro a picchiarli..nn si sa mai fraintendiate...ma ormai è moda..come nn essere razzisti..in fondo in fondo tutti lo siamo!



Puoi anche essere omofobico e razzista, per carita' viviamo un paese libero...ma non e' questione questione di moda non ti si chiede di certo di accettare ma almeno tollerare e rispettare si.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> io invece dico che ormai è diventato di moda essere di "mentalità aperta" su certi argomenti.. onestamente mi reputo omofobico e me ne vanto...questo nn significa che vado in giro a picchiarli..nn si sa mai fraintendiate...ma ormai è moda..come nn essere razzisti..in fondo in fondo tutti lo siamo!


parla per te charlie...


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi anche essere omofobico e razzista, per carita' viviamo un paese libero...ma non e' questione questione di moda non ti si chiede di certo di accettare ma almeno tollerare e rispettare si.


esatto..dove, chi e cosa non ho tollerato e/o rispettato?
solo per due battute ironiche....mahhhhhhh


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi anche essere omofobico e razzista, per carita' viviamo un paese libero...ma non e' questione questione di moda non ti si chiede di certo di accettare ma almeno tollerare e rispettare si.


 tutta questa saggezza in una femmina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...hai finito di lavare i piatti o ti sei emancipata con la lavastoviglie?
(PS: ma perchè gli rispondi/ete seria/e?)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2009)

vabbè, io stasera non ho pazienza, quindi prima che lo mandi a cagare e mi becchi l'ennesima ammonizione, mi infilo il pigiama e vado a leggere un bel libro. Buona serata a tutti. Baciottolo, ale


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vabbè, io stasera non ho pazienza, quindi prima che lo mandi a cagare e mi becchi l'ennesima ammonizione, mi infilo il pigiama e vado a leggere un bel libro. Buona serata a tutti. Baciottolo, ale


baciottolo anche a te emma....


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vabbè, io stasera non ho pazienza, quindi prima che lo mandi a cagare e mi becchi l'ennesima ammonizione, mi infilo il pigiama e vado a leggere un bel libro. Buona serata a tutti. Baciottolo, ale


brava vai a leggere un buon libro così ti rilassi


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> esatto..dove, chi e cosa non ho tollerato e/o rispettato?
> solo per due battute ironiche....mahhhhhhh


Ma infatti ti ho detto solo che sei un filino omofobico e tu hai confermato.


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> brava vai a leggere un buon libro così ti rilassi


 è una fermmina...guarda solo le figure...sii almeno coerente col personaggio...


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> è una fermmina...guarda solo le figure...sii almeno coerente col personaggio...


giusto.. brava emanuelle vai a guardare le figure di una buona rivista quale potrebbe essere novella2000..


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> giusto.. brava emanuelle vai a guardare le figure di una buona rivista quale potrebbe essere novella2000..


di stirare due camicie prima, non gleilo vogliamo dire? eddai...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Ad avercelo un bel Cronaca Vera


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> di stirare due camicie prima, non gleilo vogliamo dire? eddai...


no..è stanca..per sta sera va bene!

cmq questo post voleva essere simpatico..ovviamente c'è poco da prendere sul serio quelle cose da me scritte..ma purtroppo ho sempre notato che vi "pizzicate" subito (ve la prendete)..


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

e nn c'è motivo...


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad avercelo un bel Cronaca Vera




































mi hai fatto cadere la sigaretta.......
ho la casa piena di INTIMITA'..va bene uguale?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

Io non me la prendo... sai che cazzo mene frega


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> e nn c'è motivo...


perchè sei gay...ovvio....


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè sei gay...ovvio....

















questo è lo spirito giusto del post da me postato!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi hai fatto cadere la sigaretta.......
> ho la casa piena di INTIMITA'..va bene uguale?


No Cronoca Vera e' il meglio!
Se vuoi informazione spazzatura bisogna sempre affidarsi al meglio! Cronaca Vera e' il top del trash 

	
	
		
		
	


	





_"Anni fa ho conosciuto una donna splendida. Abbiamo passato assieme alcune notti, poi lei ha ripreso la sua strada ed io sono rimasto solo. Mi è rimasta soltanto la spazzola che usava per i capelli. Ed è questa che mi da grande piacere. Mi basta vederla per avere vistose erezioni. E' normale, considerando anche che il mio unico desiderio è quello di vivere con questa spazzola?"


Lettore di S._

*Risponde CRONACA VERA: 
NO, non è normale. Lei fa a meno di qualsiasi partner perchè si soddisfa con un simbolo, che richiama l'avventura di anni fa. Questo comportamento è feticista e finirà per isolarla. L'unico consiglio che posso darle pertanto è quello di confinare la spazzola nei ricordi e di cercarsi una compagna con la quale vivere un amore vero e profondo.*


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No Cronoca Vera e' il meglio!
> Se vuoi informazione spazzatura bisogna sempre affidarsi al meglio! Cronaca Vera e' il top del trash
> 
> 
> ...




















che ricordi.....quando ero adolescente e mia madre lo comperava aspettavo che non mi vedesse nessuno per guardare i disegni del paginone centrale che era sempre un racconto erotico....


----------



## Old charlie82 (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che ricordi.....quando ero adolescente e mia madre lo comperava aspettavo che non mi vedesse nessuno per guardare i disegni del paginone centrale che era sempre un racconto erotico....


ecco il perchè della tua ciecità


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che ricordi.....quando ero adolescente e mia madre lo comperava aspettavo che non mi vedesse nessuno per guardare i disegni del paginone centrale che era sempre un racconto erotico....


con postalmarket no ?


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No Cronoca Vera e' il meglio!
> Se vuoi informazione spazzatura bisogna sempre affidarsi al meglio! Cronaca Vera e' il top del trash
> 
> 
> ...
















   fantastico !


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> con postalmarket no ?


 chetelodicoaffà? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












il lando..il trombadore...vado avanti?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che ricordi.....quando ero adolescente e mia madre lo comperava aspettavo che non mi vedesse nessuno per guardare i disegni del paginone centrale che era sempre un racconto erotico....


Ma quando torno in Italia io lo compro sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Le didascalie son la parte migliore


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ecco il perchè della tua ciecità


 porc....mi sono caduti gli occhiali....


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando torno in Italia io lo compro sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assolutamente...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> fantastico !



_Confinare la spazzola nei ricordi_ e' toccante


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Confinare la spazzola nei ricordi_ e' toccante


 chissà che si cotonava con quella spazzola....


----------



## Old sperella (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Confinare la spazzola nei ricordi_ e' toccante


certo che ci vuole fantasia


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ecco il perchè della tua *ciecità *



e il perché del tuo (ana)lfabetismo?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

E DUE PIU' qualcuno se lo ricorda?!


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e il perché del tuo (ana)lfabetismo?


 l'avevo graziato.....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

Si sa che le donne sono piu' cattive! (in quanto esseri inferiori!)


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad avercelo un bel Cronaca Vera



dici che se fai l'abbonamento in Olanda non te lo mandano!?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiii discorso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ohh tesoro mi hai ... colto in FALLO !
Ma bravo, tu si che riconosci subito un potenziale gay: tra simili ci intende subito. E dimmi, splendore, tu hai già fatto outing o ti vergogni? Se vuoi ti aiuto ad uscire da questa situazione dolorosa, basta che ti affidi allo zio Rock e ti lasci andare. Sono convinto che hai tante ma tante cose da insegnarmi tu, cucciolo. Chissà che cuore di panna si cela dietro questa scorza da duro: hai bisogno di un pò di amore .... alla greca .... dolcezza. Baci baci, vieni a trovarmi quando vuoi cerbiattino mio.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



charlie82 ha detto:


> *"La femmina è un essere inferiore, che non fu creato da Dio a Sua immagine. Secondo l’ordine naturale, le femmine devono servire gli uomini. Le femmine sono destinate di natura al comune godimento. Il valore principale della femmina è costituito dalla sua capacità e dalla sua utilità nelle faccende domestiche."*


 
Le persone con i più grandi attributi che ho conosciuto nella mia vita sono donne. Le persone che più si rompono la schiena ad essere nel contempo madri, moglie, lavoratrici sono donne. Le persone che più rendono negli studi e che ormai stravincono la gran parte dei concorsi pubblici sono donne. La cosa migliore che può capitare a noi uomini è trovare una compagna con cui stiamo bene. che ci completa. 
Di che parli? Credo che la tua sia una mera provocazione. ma è vecchia come il cucco. E pare non attecchire affatto. Riprova.


----------



## Old charlie82 (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ohh tesoro mi hai ... colto in FALLO !
> Ma bravo, tu si che riconosci subito un potenziale gay: tra simili ci intende subito. E dimmi, splendore, tu hai già fatto outing o ti vergogni? Se vuoi ti aiuto ad uscire da questa situazione dolorosa, basta che ti affidi allo zio Rock e ti lasci andare. Sono convinto che hai tante ma tante cose da insegnarmi tu, cucciolo. Chissà che cuore di panna si cela dietro questa scorza da duro: hai bisogno di un pò di amore .... alla greca .... dolcezza. Baci baci, vieni a trovarmi quando vuoi cerbiattino mio.


avevo ragione......quì gay ci cova! senti zio rock vai a dare amore alla greca ai tuoi "colleghi"..... pettegole!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ohh tesoro mi hai ... colto in FALLO !
> Ma bravo, tu si che riconosci subito un potenziale gay: tra simili ci intende subito. E dimmi, splendore, tu hai già fatto outing o *ti vergogni?* Se vuoi ti aiuto ad uscire da questa situazione dolorosa, basta che ti affidi allo zio Rock e ti lasci andare. Sono convinto che hai tante ma tante cose da insegnarmi tu, cucciolo. Chissà che cuore di panna si cela dietro questa scorza da duro: hai bisogno di un pò di amore .... alla greca .... dolcezza. Baci baci, vieni a trovarmi quando vuoi cerbiattino mio.


si vergogna!
oppure è in una fase di negazione.
è abbastanza evidente una connotazione da criptogay.
cresciuto con un becero mito machista, da un lato, recita il machismo come una drag queen recita il femminile, esagerandolo e, quindi, mettendolo e mettendosi in ridicolo, e, dall'altro, prova a sbeffeggiare le donne, nel tentativo di demolire il femminile che è in lui.
si comporta da adolescente in cerca di sè, ma adolescente non è più da un pezzo.


----------



## Old charlie82 (16 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si vergogna!
> oppure è in una fase di negazione.
> è abbastanza evidente una connotazione da criptogay.
> cresciuto con un becero mito machista, da un lato, recita il machismo come una drag queen recita il femminile, esagerandolo e, quindi, mettendolo e mettendosi in ridicolo, e, dall'altro, prova a sbeffeggiare le donne, nel tentativo di demolire il femminile che è in lui.
> si comporta da adolescente in cerca di sè, ma adolescente non è più da un pezzo.


professione psicologa.. dimmi la verità quanti caffè corretti con la grappa hai preso stamattina?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Le persone con i più grandi attributi che ho conosciuto nella mia vita sono donne. Le persone che più si rompono la schiena ad essere nel contempo madri, moglie, lavoratrici sono donne. Le persone che più rendono negli studi e che ormai stravincono la gran parte dei concorsi pubblici sono donne. La cosa migliore che può capitare a noi uomini è trovare una compagna con cui stiamo bene. che ci completa.
> Di che parli? Credo che la tua sia una mera provocazione. ma è vecchia come il cucco. E pare non attecchire affatto. Riprova.



mi piaci rock.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> giusto.. brava emanuelle vai a guardare le figure di una buona rivista quale potrebbe essere novella2000..


impara prima a scrivere il mio nick, così poi son certa che ti rivolgi proprio a me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ohh tesoro mi hai ... colto in FALLO !
> Ma bravo, tu si che riconosci subito un potenziale gay: tra simili ci intende subito. E dimmi, splendore, tu hai già fatto outing o ti vergogni? Se vuoi ti aiuto ad uscire da questa situazione dolorosa, basta che ti affidi allo zio Rock e ti lasci andare. Sono convinto che hai tante ma tante cose da insegnarmi tu, cucciolo. Chissà che cuore di panna si cela dietro questa scorza da duro: hai bisogno di un pò di amore .... alla greca .... dolcezza. Baci baci, vieni a trovarmi quando vuoi cerbiattino mio.


----------



## Old danut (16 Maggio 2009)

scusatemi ma c'è troppo amore socratico in tutto quello che scrivete!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi piaci rock.


ti quoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ohh tesoro mi hai ... colto in FALLO !
> Ma bravo, tu si che riconosci subito un potenziale gay: tra simili ci intende subito. E dimmi, splendore, tu hai già fatto outing o ti vergogni? Se vuoi ti aiuto ad uscire da questa situazione dolorosa, basta che ti affidi allo zio Rock e ti lasci andare. Sono convinto che hai tante ma tante cose da insegnarmi tu, cucciolo. Chissà che cuore di panna si cela dietro questa scorza da duro: hai bisogno di un pò di amore .... alla greca .... dolcezza. Baci baci, vieni a trovarmi quando vuoi cerbiattino mio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> ragazzi ma calmatevi.. addirittura dovrei vergognarmi..non esageriamo.......un pò di ironia.. sorridi emmanuelle..troppo suscettibili..


 
c'è poco da sorridere. e dovresti vergognarti. passino le cazzate che scrivi sulle donne, più che farti apparire come represso e far sorridere, non possono fare. ma la discriminazione che esprimi nei confronti degli omosessuali è intollerabile e soprattutto non è divertente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è poco da sorridere. e dovresti vergognarti. passino le cazzate che scrivi sulle donne, più che farti apparire come represso e far sorridere, non possono fare. ma la discriminazione che esprimi nei confronti degli omosessuali è intollerabile e soprattutto non è divertente.


incominciavo a sentirmi come la particella di sodio in acqua lete


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad avercelo un bel Cronaca Vera


se mi dai l'indirizzo chiedo al mio medico se li posso prendere dalla sala d'aspetto e te li mando.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> incominciavo a sentirmi come la particella di sodio in acqua lete


no no figurati, siamo almeno in due, non saremo tantissime ma già più dei neuroni presenti in un cervello femminile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no no figurati, siamo almeno in due, non saremo tantissime ma già più dei neuroni presenti in un cervello femminile


 non conosco la nozione di cervello femminile....
senti mi dici la manicure con che smalto la stai facendo in questo periodo?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Maggio 2009)

Con un post assurdo sta facendo "audience"....forse con il tasto ignore....


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Con un post assurdo sta facendo "audencie"....forse con il tasto ignore....


ma finchè si prende il flame e ci si fa 4 risate su perchè no ;-)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> avevo ragione......quì gay ci cova! senti zio rock vai a dare amore alla greca ai tuoi "colleghi"..... pettegole!


 
per quanto tu tenti di fare il simpatico e dire che scherzavi, la verità è che usi il "gay" come offesa, come se gay fosse un insulto al pari di "stronzo" o "pirla" o chissà che altro.
quindi non fare il falso spiritoso, non dire che il tuo post non è stato letto con lo spirito giusto, ma la verità è semplicemente che sei razzista e intollerante, nei confronti degli omosessuali. visto e considerato che sei in un forum pubblico e che il virtuale non dovrebbe farti sentire autorizzato a lasciare a casa la civiltà, secondo me sarebbe carino se ti dessi una regolata.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma finchè si prende il flame e ci si fa 4 risate su perchè no ;-)



Vero, ma dopo un pò....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non conosco la nozione di cervello femminile....
> senti mi dici la manicure con che smalto la stai facendo in questo periodo?


ma guarda, sai che tragedia? le ho dovute tagliare tutte corte perché si stavano indebolendo (sicuramente a causa dei detersivi) e crescevan storte. 
ormai non penso ad altro. ho pensato di usare i guanti nonostante il caldo perché è veramente una vergogna mostrare le mie ditina in queste condizioni.
tu dici che è meglio la ceretta a caldo o quella a freddo?
ah un'altra cosa importante: che prodotto usi per pulire il forno?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Con un post assurdo sta facendo "audience"....forse con il tasto ignore....


ma fabri non so... il post circa la stupidità/inutilità delle donne mi ha sinceramente fatto ridere, non per i contenuti, quanto per il triste vano tentativo di offendere (la ragione la ignoro), usando tristi luoghi comuni che forse e dico forse, potevano fare girare le balle negli anni 80. 
quando però si parla di omofobia mi giran un tantinello


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda, sai che tragedia? le ho dovute tagliare tutte corte perché si stavano indebolendo (sicuramente a causa dei detersivi) e crescevan storte.
> ormai non penso ad altro. ho pensato di usare i guanti nonostante il caldo perché è veramente una vergogna mostrare le mie ditina in queste condizioni.
> tu dici che è meglio la ceretta a caldo o quella a freddo?
> ah un'altra cosa importante: che prodotto usi per pulire il forno?


ah guarda, comare mia, 'na tragggggggedia....nonostante il bioscalin, anche io le ho tagliate e uso i guanti....quindi dopo la manicure, giusto un po' di base trasparente...
ceretta? sarebbe meglio a caldo ma se hai problemi con i capillari, meglio quella a freddo e 25 gocce di diidergot tutte le mattine, tranne nei giorni del ciclo...sono un toccasana


per il forno: sgrassatore al sapone di marsiglia, ovviamente....
e tu per stirare le camicie come fai?
usi l'appretto con il manico?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma fabri non so... il post circa la stupidità/inutilità delle donne mi ha sinceramente fatto ridere, non per i contenuti, quanto per il triste vano tentativo di offendere (la ragione la ignoro), usando tristi luoghi comuni che forse e dico forse, potevano fare girare le balle negli anni 80.
> quando però si parla di omofobia mi giran un tantinello



Ma è proprio quello che cerca Angelo, che sia una provocazione o che lo pensi davvero, mia opinione naturalmente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio quello che cerca Angelo, che sia una provocazione o che lo pensi davvero, mia opinione naturalmente.


 ciao fabriziottolo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Maggio 2009)

Ora vi saluto, mi vado a sentire Grillo, è quì in piazza sotto casa.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao fabriziottolo



Ciao Emma.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ah guarda, comare mia, 'na tragggggggedia....nonostante il bioscalin, anche io le ho tagliate e uso i guanti....quindi dopo la manicure, giusto un po' di base trasparente...
> ceretta? sarebbe meglio a caldo ma se hai problemi con i capillari, meglio quella a freddo e 25 gocce di diidergot tutte le mattine, tranne nei giorni del ciclo...sono un toccasana
> 
> 
> ...


no no assolutamente, niente appretto. rende le roba lucida e mi macchia la piastra del ferro. è inaccettabile.
ti consiglio comunque, una volta stirate, di non appenderle, ma di ripiegarle avendo cura di rimettere cartoncino e spilli nel colletto e nei polsini. si tengono che è una meraviglia sai?
ieri ho preparato la pasta con le vongole veraci (ahhh che spettacolo, vuoi la ricetta?), però ora ho una montagna di pentole e piatti da lavare. per sgrassare bene e togliere l'odore dai tegami cosa mi consigli? limone può andare? o meglio l'aceto?


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2009)

*risposta tardiva...*



charlie82 ha detto:


> lo so è una brutta verità..


... ma realista.

Non si tratta di una brutta verità ma di un'opinione adagiata ed omologata.
Nella vita ci si fa bastare di tutto, anche le opinioni...
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio quello che cerca Angelo, che sia una provocazione o che lo pensi davvero, mia opinione naturalmente.


ci può stare fabrizio. ma sono meno saggio e più impulsiva di te


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ora vi saluto, mi vado a sentire Grillo, è quì in piazza sotto casa.


ciao fabrizio, buon pomeriggio


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Vero, ma dopo un pò....


yes , ma tanto noi si è troppo bravi ad andare ot ;-)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> yes , ma tanto noi si è troppo bravi ad andare ot ;-)


ma come ti permetti di fare certe accuse false e tendenziose?


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2009)

*angelodelmale*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti di fare certe accuse false e tendenziose?


Infatti... ci si domanda come vengano certe fantasie???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti di fare certe accuse false e tendenziose?


sono un pò stronza hai ragione


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2009)

*sperella*



sperella ha detto:


> sono un pò stronza hai ragione


Dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti... ci si domanda come vengano certe fantasie???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda bruja, davvero non saprei risponderti. sono letteralmente allibita (e anche un po' offesa) da quanto affermato da sperella.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sono un pò stronza hai ragione


infatti. e credo che dovresti scusarti sai?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh sì , mea culpa Bruja ! :nuke 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  PS : bentornata !)


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti. e credo che dovresti scusarti sai?


no , questo no , altrimenti che stronza sarei ?


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2009)

*ragazze*

Alla fine fate ironia su un dato di fatto, perciò penso che possiate restare sulle vostre posizioni più che leggittime, sempre che non vogliate fare altre aggiunte OT  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine fate ironia su un dato di fatto, perciò penso che possiate restare sulle vostre posizioni più che leggittime, sempre che non vogliate fare altre aggiunte OT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa bruja mi sono persa, qual'è il dato di fatto? il discorso delle donne, degli omosessuali?

o che sperella è stronza? 










































   scusammì sperè, era una palla troppo ben servita


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa bruja mi sono persa, qual'è il dato di fatto? il discorso delle donne, degli omosessuali?
> 
> *o che sperella è stronza*?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


>


----------



## Old charlie82 (16 Maggio 2009)

cmq io ho espresso le mie opinioni in modo ironico..quindi non sindachiamo troppo..(non sono stati usati vocaboli offensivi)

tornerò con un nuovo intervento a presto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e ricordate volemose bene


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> cmq io ho espresso le mie opinioni in modo ironico..quindi non sindachiamo troppo..(non sono stati usati vocaboli offensivi)
> 
> tornerò con un nuovo intervento a presto
> 
> ...


ma anche no...


----------



## Old reale (16 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci può stare fabrizio. ma sono meno saggi*o* e più impulsiva di te


attenzione che poi charlie ti dice che sei un trans..e abbiamo fatto bingo...


----------



## Old reale (16 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> cmq io ho espresso le mie opinioni in modo ironico..quindi non sindachiamo troppo..(non sono stati usati vocaboli offensivi)
> 
> *tornerò con un nuovo intervento* a presto
> 
> ...


 le minacce non sono ammesse in questo forum....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> le minacce non sono ammesse in questo forum....


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> le minacce non sono ammesse in questo forum....


Ma queste non sono minacce... sono il discorsivo corrente.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2009)

*angelodelmale*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa bruja mi sono persa, qual'è il dato di fatto? il discorso delle donne, degli omosessuali?
> 
> o che sperella è stronza?
> 
> ...


E' l'andare in OT come modus... 
Bruja


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' l'andare in OT come modus...
> Bruja


beh..o vai in OT o in scannatoio per un thread come questo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che preferisci?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh..o vai in OT o in scannatoio per un thread come questo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma perché in scannatoio, al limite in disCQuisizioni culturali


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché in scannatoio, al limite in disCQuisizioni culturali


 a te spostano in DC e poi in scannatoio.... io vado in prigione senza passare dal via e dio solo sa se mi servono quelle ventimila lire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a te spostano in DC e poi in scannatoio.... io vado in prigione senza passare dal via e dio solo sa se mi servono quelle ventimila lire...


fossero ventimila euro


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fossero ventimila euro


 ventimila euro e sparisco per un mese....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ventimila euro e sparisco per un mese....












   esagerato


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerato


 minchia riusciresti a spendere ventimila euro in meno di un mese?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> minchia riusciresti a spendere ventimila euro in meno di un mese?


ma sai che senza troppa fatica riuscirei a spenderli in un giorno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dici che ho le manine bucate?


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sai che senza troppa fatica riuscirei a spenderli in un giorno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 se vabbè....se ti compri un'auto anche in un quarto d'ora.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io ho pensato a spiaggia, mare e cazzeggio alla grande....dici che sono un materialista di m...?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2009)

Ventimila euro ve li faccio secchi in mezz'ora


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ventimila euro ve li faccio secchi in mezz'ora




















che c'entra? quello anche io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












a me le borse e suppellettili vari non interessano...io voglio ricordi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se vabbè....se ti compri un'auto anche in un quarto d'ora....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo te, pensaci bene, io mi comprerei un'auto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho in mente mille cosucce da comprare (compresi aspirapolvere 'new' e robot da cucina per meglio adempiere al mio ruolo di femmina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e credo che li lascerei tutti dentro un mediaworld. un paio li terrei buoni per un viaggetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dici che sono più materialista di m di te, nonchè esosa?


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo te, pensaci bene, io mi comprerei un'auto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hai vinto tu!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ventimila euro ve li faccio secchi in mezz'ora


narasiddu angionedda


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> narasiddu angionedda


hai dimenticato lo scappellamento a destra....


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> narasiddu angionedda


vediamo se sono riuscito a capire..le hai detto che ha ragione?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai vinto tu!!!!!!


en de uinner is...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vediamo se sono riuscito a capire..le hai detto che ha ragione?


il senso è quello. la traduzione però è "diglielo Angionedda"


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il senso è quello. la traduzione però è "diglielo Angionedda"


 voi sardi dovreste essere deportati su urano...maledetti extraterrestri che siete...


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> en de uinner is...


 hai vinto i ventimila euro del monopoli! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ci facciamo un giretto al Parco della vittoria?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> voi sardi dovreste essere deportati su urano*...maledetti extraterrestri che siete...*























 sempre più esagerato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado, a più tardi bellus piccioccusu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(questo te lo traduce lei, sennò rimani col dubbio e no seghisti sa conca 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai vinto i ventimila euro del monopoli!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si dai, che ci compriamo un po' di fumo


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sempre più esagerato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non posso scriverti l'unica cosa che ho imparato in sardo....la censura ci ascolta...


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si dai, che ci compriamo un po' di fumo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che c'entra? quello anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quale ricordo piu' memorabile di una Kelly per me e una Kellyna per Sbarella?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si dai, che ci compriamo un po' di fumo



Ventimila euro di fumo... sai che ricordi ci possiamo costruire?


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale ricordo piu' memorabile di una Kelly per me e una Kellyna per Sbarella?


lei mi è monotematica...e mi farà crescere l'infante col complesso della borsa...


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ventimila euro di fumo... sai che ricordi ci possiamo costruire?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (17 Maggio 2009)

A me ne bastano 2000......


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A me ne bastano 2000......


2000 solo per andare e tornare...poi ti devi mangiare solo noci di cocco però...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> 2000 solo per andare e tornare...poi ti devi mangiare solo noci di cocco però...



No, all inclusive per 8 giorni......mi sono informato, ci sto facendo un pensierino.


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No, all inclusive per 8 giorni......mi sono informato, ci sto facendo un pensierino.


 l'avatar è per lo scopo?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2009)

Viaggiare mi piace ma ultimamente prendere l'aereo mi pesa parecchio!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'avatar è per lo scopo?



Magari....si arriverebbe prima.....ma non c'è posto per i bagagli


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Magari....si arriverebbe prima.....ma non c'è posto per i bagagli


e che taglia porti, la 100000?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e che taglia porti, la 100000?



L'avatar è un aereo militare da caccia monoposto.....non va bene per turismo


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> L'avatar è un aereo militare da caccia monoposto.....non va bene per turismo


 ah! scusa l'ignoranza...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (17 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ah! scusa l'ignoranza...



Forse è anche biposto, quasi quasi chiedo a  Air.


----------



## Old reale (17 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Forse è anche biposto, quasi quasi chiedo a Air.


----------



## Old Staff (18 Maggio 2009)

charlie82 ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiii discorso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





charlie82 ha detto:


> io invece dico che ormai è diventato di moda essere di "mentalità aperta" su certi argomenti.. onestamente mi reputo omofobico e me ne vanto...questo nn significa che vado in giro a picchiarli..nn si sa mai fraintendiate...ma ormai è moda..come nn essere razzisti..in fondo in fondo tutti lo siamo!





charlie82 ha detto:


> esatto..dove, chi e cosa non ho tollerato e/o rispettato?
> solo per due battute ironiche....mahhhhhhh





charlie82 ha detto:


> brava vai a leggere un buon libro così ti rilassi





charlie82 ha detto:


> cmq io ho espresso le mie opinioni in modo ironico..quindi non sindachiamo troppo..(non sono stati usati vocaboli offensivi)
> 
> tornerò con un nuovo intervento a presto
> 
> ...


Non è il solo utilizzo di vocaboli offensivi che può arrecare offesa.

Invitiamo pertanto in particolare l'utente Charlie82 e anche chiunque altro ne avesse intenzione a moderare i termini e ad astenersi da commenti e battute, anche se con intento personale ironico, che possano risultare offensive e di derisione per i comportamenti sessuali di altri o per un appartenenza di genere (ad esempio l'essere femmina o per far altri esempi operaio/a o operatore ecologico e così via). 

Quello che viene richiesto a tutti è il massimo rispetto per ogni situazione rappresentata anche se personalmente può far sorridere.

Saluti


----------

